# Headliner and insulation



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

'08 R32 here. Both fabric headliner and insulation needs to be renewed, both are no longer in the parts catalog, and I'm not willing to go aftermarket with "almost OEM" , especially for this great car. Asking if anyone might know who supplied VW and where in Europe can I reach out to get this since I can't find anything in inventory here.


----------



## BurgerGuy (Jul 17, 2008)

I know you want OEM, but I've the same problem with my '07 GTI and did some hunting. Samples I got for the Anthracite color matches the OE fabric very very closely. You would just need to re-skin the board or have an upholstery shop do it for you.

http://headlinerdoctor.com/headliner-fabric-for-vw-gti/


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

Thank you for your response. My issue extends to the insulation also. It is in need of replacement also. Do you know if this is a separate part that I could order?


----------

